# how much to feed new goats?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

how much feed should i put out for my new goats? milky way is a yearling, born january of last year, and moonbeam is about 14 wks. they are both sannen but milky way is slightly caramel colored and moonbeam is all white. how much feed do you recommend? and how much hay? they will be on pature all summer and winter but we get a good amount of snow in winter... 
and how do you recommend to start training them? milky way is very friendly and already follows me but moonbeam is still skittish and mostly just fights the leash.


----------



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

can I suggest reading through all the applicable posts already in this "feeding" section, then asking more specific Qs if you still have them? lots of info already on here...


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> ...but moonbeam is still skittish and mostly just fights the leash.


My goats follow real nice on the trail, and have different temperaments when it comes to being handled and pet.

Recently I got two halters and have been trying them on the fellas. The difference in compliance between the haltar and a collar is amazing.

I cannot tie any of the goats to a screw in dog post if I am using the collar. They just pull it out. But using the halter they are unwilling to pull too hard against it. On the collar it takes a good tug from time to time to keep them behind me, or the continuous swinging of the staff. On the halter, they do not try to lead for very long.

I was pleased with their behavior on the collar, not realizing they were capable of much more.


----------

